# KT:Tai Chi Chuan FA



## Clark Kent (Aug 24, 2007)

*Tai Chi Chuan FA
By Rickg - Fri, 24 Aug 2007 16:03:24 GMT
Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
====================

Just wanted to say that I have been studing Shotokan Karate for about a year and a half.  Since I have a black belt in Kempo Karate I guess it was only natural that I would miss Hawiaiian kempo.  So I have left the shotokan school and have joined a local school that teaches Tai Chi chuan Fa.  This is a branch style of Kajukembo started  by Professor Al Dela Cruz.  He called it Chuan FA and taught it to Professor Mel Segue who changed the style by adding more soft style kung fu hence the Tai Chi added to the Chuan FA.  I am taught by Professor Ron Tapec and his son Sifu Jake Tapek.  The school is in Puyallup Wa.   
    It is so good to be back in the Hawiian Kempo family.  The training is diffrent in some ways becuase of the kung fu influence but it still is vary familiar and much more comfortable to my mind, body, and spirit.  I do not use those terms lightly really my mind responds to the training becuase it is taught with very familiar terms and disipline.  My body responds well to the training because of my kempo roots and have you ever heard the term body memory.  My spirit soars because I feel that I am back home where I belong.  Proffesor Ron is a friend of my Old Kempo instructor Stan Papas as  they grew up together in Hawaii.   So again glad to be back in the Hawiian kempo family.  Proffesor Ron also teaches  Doce Pares escrima stick fighting so am learning this to.  Sure this will be a challange but looking foward to this to.


Read More...


------------------------------------
KenpoTalk.com Post Bot - Kenpo Feed


----------



## DocRon (Jan 22, 2008)

Clark Kent said:


> *Tai Chi Chuan FA
> By Rickg - Fri, 24 Aug 2007 16:03:24 GMT
> Originally Posted at: KenpoTalk*
> ====================
> ...


Wow! Small world.  Had a college roommate (Bill C.) that was teaching me intro level who spoke highly of and studied under Professor Ron Tapec.  Been trying to find some instruction in Tai Chi Chuan Fa in the Kirkland, Redmond, Bellevue, WA area.


----------



## Rickg (Apr 17, 2008)

Only schools are Professor Rons school in Puyallup and his brothers Josie Mel's school in Sumner.  Only two that I know of.


----------

